
Rhetological Fallacies - rosser
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/rhetological-fallacies/
======
ChuckMcM
Nicely done, nicely done.

Just reading through them, and thinking about one's message is a great
exercise in critical thinking.

